# Who do you think is the greatest rapper of all time?



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Eminem






Jay Z






2pac






The Notorious B.I.G.






Nas






Macklemore






Snoop Dogg





[/YOUTUBE]

Lil Wayne






Scarface






Kanye West






Dr Dre





[/YOUTUBE]

Rakim






Kendrick Lamar






Iggy Azalea






Nicki Minaj






T.I






50 Cent


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

2pac had a great voice and delivery, but I never really cared for his lyrics. Eminem has the best lyrics though.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

The one and only: Fur Q


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

Eminem

at his best he's the most well rounded + he's beyond doubt the most famous and the most successful rapper ever = GOAT


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Buzzcocks

https://myspace.com/282376581/video/buzzcocks-rap/10240480


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

2pac not even close........close thread.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Rakim and Ol Dirty Bastrd.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## 3r10n (Aug 29, 2014)

Eminem by far imo


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Where's my Eazy-E at!!?!?!?!

EAZYYYYY does it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

K-RINO would smash any and every rapper on that list.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Nicky Minaj and Iggy? Really lol

I'm not all that into rap tho I do like Drake, Kendrick and Eminem but if I had to choose then I'd say Eminem. Dudes a beast.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Hillbilly Al would destroy all these guys.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Lighter Shade Of Brown.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

no offense, but some of these options are pretty lol-worthy.


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)

Lil Dicky.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Never been a big fan.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

the education connection girl


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Jon Lajoie


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

u ppl hav **** taste in evrything ;(


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

ratm .......... rap never did much for me.


----------



## Stray Bullet (Feb 21, 2014)

dälek


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

Iggy Azalea, obvs... 

But seriously, Lauryn Hill is definitely a fave of mine. And Lupe Fiasco in his beginning years. Don't really like him as much now. 

These are just favorites though. I'm not sure about the "greatest" rapper. Never cared for titling artists as being "the greatest" or "the best".


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

If I have to pick one from your list, I would have to go with either Eminem or Nas. Most of the other ones are subpar if you ignore their commercial success. Both 2pac and Biggy had they not died so early, probably wouldn't have the legendary rapper status they have today. Dr Dre is a masterful hip hop producer, but a pretty subpar rapper. And a lot of "rap" nowadays you hear on the radio aren't really rap, but more just Hip Hos, with this being the case in many songs by Kanye, Lil Wayne, Minaj and the other newer wave post 2010 artists. Given your artist list, I'm surprise Drake isn't on there. 

Yeah.. I have no idea what i'm talking about. :lol


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

The Jokerr is the greatest hands down, nobody in any genre is as versatile and talented as he is.http://m.youtube.com/results?q=the jokerr&sm=3


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Styles P And Jadakiss


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Eminem, hands down.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Tupac, Eminem, Ice cube...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> the education connection girl


:agree

That's a good beat.


----------



## CannabisOil (Sep 16, 2015)

For me, pac.

2nd biggie
3rd nas
4th hov
5th em

Had pac and big not died they'd still be living legends.


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

Jamie T. *Not exactly a rapper* but I love him so much so I'll leave you this picture of him. The answer to everything good is Jamie T.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Just to screw with your serious thread... Only rapper that's made me laugh:


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I think Iggy Azalea is the greatest of all time. It's obvious that she's the best. My girl Iggy could take Eminem any day! She is a rap goddess. 

Eminem is okay but he's nothing compared to Iggy. It's like Danny Devito trying to take on Michael Jordan in his prime. Eminem doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

is this even a question, Pac, was like MJ was to Pop.

he was actually brilliant.



y is macklemore on the list but not Lupe Fiasco


----------



## theotherone (Sep 1, 2015)

everyday normal guy...


----------



## Who Loves You (Oct 7, 2014)

2pac


----------



## anidierabroad (Oct 16, 2015)

Parappa


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

only octo is armed with 7 rounds of space doodoo pistols


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

The ones you mentioned are good and classic, and I will add Common and Lupe Fiasco to the list. And rap from the 90's in general is damn good.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

sio said:


> Iggy Azalea, obvs...
> 
> But seriously, Lauryn Hill is definitely a fave of mine. And Lupe Fiasco in his beginning years. Don't really like him as much now.
> 
> These are just favorites though. I'm not sure about the "greatest" rapper. Never cared for titling artists as being "the greatest" or "the best".


Oh crap, how could I forget Lauryn Hill....that woman is amazing!! Are you really 17? Wow, you are wise haha.


----------



## Woodoow (Mar 20, 2013)

MC Ride.

Really though, Eminem must be the best in a purely technical sense.


----------



## keyboardsmahshfwa (Apr 22, 2014)

peace_love said:


> Oh crap, how could I forget Lauryn Hill....that woman is amazing!! Are you really 17? Wow, you are wise haha.


Haha I have siblings who are almost twice my age so I kinda know my fair share of 90s hip hop and r&b 

And I totally forgot about Common for a second!


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

LOL @ the people who said Iggy Azalea or Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

i barely know who any of these people are wheres my man T.O.P his rap skills are insane he's so fast and his voice is so deep and he is without a doubt the most attractive rapper ever


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Fangirl96 said:


> i barely know who any of these people are wheres my man T.O.P his rap skills are insane he's so fast and his voice is so deep and he is without a doubt the most attractive rapper ever


I'ma let you finish but BAP had the best k-hiphop video of a- nah I just felt like being contrarian for the lols.






---

My favourites are K.Flay, Astronautalis, 21 Pilots and Eminem, though I don't listen to much rap.





















They're the only rappers I've liked numerous tracks from.

There are a lot of individual tracks I like a lot though. I can't link them all but this one gets a bonus mention for: 'I've got your poem here I've put it in this envelope, I'm setting fire to it hope you all can read the smoke'






and of course the anthem for being stuck behind slow people (the uncensored version though)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

M&M is the best wrapper


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

voice 2pac....lyrics eminem...lil wayne WTF.....nicki minaj and iggy hahahahahahahahahhahhahaah.....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

